

Ask HN: Which bubble? (Or how and why is HN news?) - techbio

I became interested in HN&#x27;s reaction to the stock markets&#x27; adjustments of the past week. I ran a site search for Hacker News on Google [1] and found absolutely no mention of the terms &quot;Dow Jones&quot; or &quot;stock market&quot;. Results were solely in the &quot;what will I get for my startup&#x27;s huge success&quot; category.<p>I don&#x27;t believe the larger markets are irrelevant to start ups. What do ya&#x27;ll think?<p>[1] [http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techbio.org&#x2F;hns-reaction-to-market-fluctuation.jpg]
======
greenyoda
The fluctuations of the stock markets are extensively covered in the
mainstream media. According to HN guidelines (see link at the bottom of the
page):

 _" If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic."_

So a post on HN such as "Dow down 530 points" (or even "Apple down 3%") would
probably get flagged by a lot of people.

~~~
techbio
Thank you for the reply on guidelines. If I were to submit an article
outlining the mismatch between startup employee interests in their equity vs.
equity markets in general it could fly. Got it.

